# Seiko Divers...



## speedbird119 (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is a recent group photo session. b-)

Best,

Mike


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Nice collection~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## speedbird119 (Jun 4, 2010)

Best,

Mike


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow that looks like what I would order at the restuarant down the 
street called: "The Happy Family":-d

Super nice looking grouping congrats,:-!
Dan


----------



## Ochiman (May 10, 2010)

Nice collection. The only 2 seiko divers I have now is an 007 and an 031. I have a habit of giving away my seikos to family.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

lovely watches on lovely straps ..but why have you changed to non-luminois hands...dont suit a diver IMHO.


----------



## speedbird119 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words fellas...



asadtiger said:


> lovely watches on lovely straps ..but why have you changed to non-luminois hands...dont suit a diver IMHO.


I do agree, but these are still works in progress. The hands are the biggest hangup with movement swaps (which the 6309 and 7549 both have), and if I were to sell them they would both get lumed hands for that very reason. I am still figuring out the final setups and may partially relume these skeleton style hands to better balance them out.

New straps came in today and that = new photos. b-)

_Seiko 6309-7040, 7549-7010 Tuna, SBDC001 Sumo, SKA383 Caesar, SKA371 BFK, & Citizen EcoZilla


















Monster-sized crazy-thick 20mm water-resist custom Nubostraps (bought for no-worries vacationtime in the ocean)


















New baseball glove leather strap for the 6309









New hands for both of these are incoming...









Caeser on a new 24mm notched tan leather strap from ebay seller antique_leatherstraps



























New "square" Panatime buckles are perfect for the non-PAM crowd_









Best,

Mike


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

Where did you buy these awesome straps if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pictures, they look professionally done - Thanks..:-!


----------



## speedbird119 (Jun 4, 2010)

markot said:


> Where did you buy these awesome straps if you don't mind sharing?


Just keep checking the sales forums and ebay. Once you get a feel for who makes what it is just a matter of finding the right size and color. The searching can rival some watch searches...so good luck!

Here is the latest, I've added a 7549-7009 to my slowly expanding Tuna Fleet...

Best,

Mike


----------



## Euterpe (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice shots and interesting Seiko collection.

Missed Prospex and Atlas model to be done ;-)


----------



## speedbird119 (Jun 4, 2010)

And the journey continues...

Just wanted to share some new pics of my recently added MM300. Plus, I received a new Diaboliq leather strap for the 600M Golden Tuna, and a new Nubostrap leather beasty for the 300M Tuna.

In addition, I forgot to show the new SRP043K1 as well...




































































































Best,

Mike


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like you have the Seiko sickness, eh? I enjoyed your images very much -- thanks for posting!


----------



## anteromega (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome pictures! You have a great blend of Seikos


----------



## tokhoy (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice collections, thanks for sharing..


----------



## BritLee (Oct 5, 2010)

Seiko the name that make me crazy I like each and every watch of Seiko and Seiko Divers are really just wow and they are one of my favorite one also.

Persuasive Essay


----------



## crazyt (Oct 5, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! nice collection


----------

